# 2 Degree Bitz pics



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Does anyone have pics of what 2 degrees of offset on a bitz looks like ...!/16 ",1/8",3/16" from center ? Also how much offset can I use before going to a helical clamp. Just trying different fletching to do tests on my broadheads.


----------



## bbs383ci (May 14, 2008)

you can only do as much as the vane or feather will allow for instance if you have to much the vane or feather will not contact the arrow 100%...simply because your clamp does not wrap around your arrow it just runs on the same plane..so in other words your total amount of degree is ditermined by the type of vane or feather that you shoot whether its with a straight clamp or a helical clamp.

Dustin


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks ,that I understand. so I can just dry fit the vane and see if all is good.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

When you are dry fitting pay special attention to the very front of the vane. This where any issues will be most apparent.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

One way to check fletch contact dry.. is to use something like a tiny bit of vaseline or similar substance, coat the vane base and apply the vane/clamp to the arrow shaft... the material will transfer onto the shaft, leaving a base impression on the shaft.. if the base impression is fully there, for the entire length of the base, you should be fine.. 

Be sure to thoroughly clean the vane base and shaft good before gluing though or it won't stick very will with lube on it.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Here is how mine is set-up and vanes & feathers lay and stick great .


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks, big help . Its less than I thought . :thumbs_up


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Bitz is the best but it can be even better. With the upgrade nock receiver by Zenith you can do a flawless job with any arrow/vane combination. See the threads listed below and search for other comments from those who already have the upgrade. If you use a fast set glue it's not a time consuming job doing one vane at a time.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=584491&highlight=bitzenburger

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7558477&posted=1#post7558477

Joe B.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

What is the name of a good fast set glue.


----------



## bbs383ci (May 14, 2008)

fletch-tite platinum


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Loc tight ultra gel available at walmart for 3 bucks!


----------



## copecolby (Aug 14, 2008)

loctite ultra gel. you can shoot them almost straight off the fletcher. tried the platinium by fletch tite, garbage. took forever to set up. loctite sets up almost instantly and it is a gel that doesn't run


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

With offset, are we looking for a bit of difference front and back of the fletch(i.e., front a touch right back a touch left) or inline with the shaft and the whole fletch offset?


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Being the Uber nerd that I am, I got out my digi. calipers and measured the Dia. of the shaft and divided by 2. I then took apart my clamp and stuck the one half to the magnet and adjusted it until it came to center. I then downloaded a degree wheel and layed it between the shaft and the clamp half and adjusted everything until I got 2*. 

I 1* right on top And 1* left on bottom. I then made small adjustments so the fletch made good contact the the shaft.

After it was said and done, it was almost alighned on the center marks. 

If you sight down the length of the clamp, top to bottom, you can see the offset, so it's there. Looking atr the fletch, it's hardly noticable.

I can take pics. if you guy's want.

Keith


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Keith t said:


> Being the Uber nerd that I am, I got out my digi. calipers and measured the Dia. of the shaft and divided by 2. I then took apart my clamp and stuck the one half to the magnet and adjusted it until it came to center. I then downloaded a degree wheel and layed it between the shaft and the clamp half and adjusted everything until I got 2*.
> 
> I 1* right on top And 1* left on bottom. I then made small adjustments so the fletch made good contact the the shaft.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Here are some pics. The pics. of the top of jig actually looks to be on center but that is set with the 2* of offset.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Here are a couple more. After looking at all the edges of the fletchings, there are a few spots that did not get all the way glued to the shaft. I pulled on them hard and they are stuck.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

If you guy's want I can do a photo series of how I got everything to align. 

BTW- I whent out and shot the arrows today with the Blazers and they back up what they claim.

I had 6 arrows:

2 with 4" vanes , straight fletch with offset
2 with balzers, fletched with left helical
2 with blazers , straight fletch with offset.

4" vanes with BH's, 3-4" low and 4-5" to the right
blazers with left helical, 2" low and 3-4 " to the right
Blazers, straight fletch with offset, 2-3" right same elevation

ALL arrow with FP's shot in the same group


----------



## MDShoreHunter (Aug 3, 2011)

newbie here, just now registered! 
I recently got a bitz with a right clamp, so since it won't make much difference on a 2" vane it would be almost like using a straight right? Never fletched before.
HELP
BTW using 2" Blazers


----------

